# Laptop Budget 50-55K



## Ron (Dec 9, 2010)

I am Btech 1st CSE student. I want to buy a laptop with a budget of 50-55K...

Requirments
1. *Programming*
2. Movies/Songs
3. High End Application
4. Occasionally for playing games...

Basically i need for my college studies..


Should have gud speaker and keyboard interferance and should last for 3-4 years...


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

Sony vaio.....Others wont last.

Peace~~~!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dell Studio XPS 16 Laptop.. will serve all ur purposes..


----------



## modder (Dec 9, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell Studio XPS 16 Laptop.. will serve all ur purposes..



SXPS 16 in India is pretty outdated... grandpa with C2D & 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670 LOLz


----------



## Ron (Dec 9, 2010)

Goten said:


> Sony vaio.....Others wont last.
> 
> Peace~~~!



thnks bro...Could u list a gud model....



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell Studio XPS 16 Laptop.. will serve all ur purposes..



thnks bro...ll look at it


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2010)

Dell XPS 14: core i3/i5 and GT240 graphics.

check this model: The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

core i5 460M
nvidia GT420 (corrected, thanks to modder for pointing out)
14" display
4GB DDR3
500GB HDD
should cost you around 50k
Similar config with 15.6" should cost 2k more. 

Sony side, check VPCEB36FG : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## Ron (Dec 11, 2010)

thnks dessibond.....

bro which brand should i go for? And Among Dell and Sony which one is better


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2010)

Go for Dell laptop with RGBLED display. reports say that it's image reproduction and clarity is better than Sony's FullHD displays. If possible, go for Complete Cover warranty. 3yrs or peace-of-mind.

from trustedreviews:


> Let us rewind a little, though, to explain what we're actually talking about here. Chances are you'll have heard of LED backlit screens; they're very common among netbooks and any notebook whose aim is to be thin and light. However, RGB LED is the name given to a display that uses red, green and blue (hence RGB) LEDs, as opposed to just white LEDs as a backlight.
> As a result the display in the Studio XPS 16 can reach something approaching 100 per cent of the Adobe RGB colour space, giving this machine one of widest colour gamuts you'll see on a notebook. This is great for watching films or TV, but is arguably of more import to anyone editing images, where the high colour accuracy is of particular interest.


----------



## modder (Dec 11, 2010)

^+1 absolutely true

also see (this is how Dell XPS 15 looks like):

Dell XPS 15 L501 *Owner's Lounge* - Page 2


----------



## NainO (Dec 11, 2010)

Dell XPS 15

3rd option
core i3 370, 500 gb HDD, 1 gb nvidia 420, *blu-ray BD palyer and 15.6" Full-HD (1920*1080) B+RGLED display* in 56k...

CPU may be less powerfull then core i5 but blu-ray player and FullHD screen are big addons.


----------



## Ron (Jan 10, 2011)

Guys due to some reasons i was unable to buy a laptop..Pls refer a gud lappy for me once again...My budget is 50-60K


----------



## JohnephSi (Jan 15, 2011)

Go for Sony vaio vpcea36fg...rs 58k


----------



## NainO (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait for intel sandy bridge.


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 15, 2011)

NainO said:


> Wait for intel sandy bridge.



Do you have any estimate, when manufacturers would start shipping their laptops with sandy-bridge processors ? 

I don't think that its worth waiting.


----------



## NainO (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^ actually today there is an advertisement in newspaper - lenovo's y560p with intel core i7 2630M and ATI 1GB graphics available in 58190*.
That's why I said 'wait for sandy bridge'


----------



## kishor_s (Jan 15, 2011)

hey but intel said me 
Hi Kishor, our processors are shipping  to our OEM customers now.
Quad-core  systems became available January 9th.
Dual-core systems will be available  beginning later in February. Thanks! 
so i dont think u need to wait for 2 months  they are comin as soon as possible  even dell have launched these  processor in their Alienware M17X
n dell wil launch sandy bridge
in its xps line in mid feb
so dont worry dey r comin asap


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 16, 2011)

From what all you have mentioned, a laptop with/ without SandyBridge should work for you, seeing your primary concerns.
Sony Vaio VPCEB36FG or HP DV6 3049TX or Lenovo Y560( It works great). All these are within your bugdet and good performers.


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2011)

Among Dell Xps and VPCEA36FG which shall i go for


----------



## NainO (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Dell XPS, the one with core i5 480.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 19, 2011)

Just look at this- The Dell Online Store: Build Your System[/ur l]

Go for  DELL XPS 15
PROCESSOR	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-480M processor(2.66GHz, 4Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93Ghz, 3M cache)

OPERATING SYSTEM	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)

DISPLAY	15.6 FHD (1920x1080) B+RGLED display with TrueLife™ IF YOU SELECT 15.6 (1366*)RESOLUTION SUBTRACT Rs6K

MEMORY	4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4G) (operates at 1066MHZ for Core i5 processors)

HARD DRIVE	500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive

OPTICAL DRIVE	Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability

VIDEO CARD	1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 420M graphics with Bluetooth (with WIDI)

Total Price-Rs 56687  

If you select 1366* resolution screen -50400

This configuration suits  best for you.Enjoy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just one suggestion. Whatever you buy , for longevity you should skip the graphics card and make sure you get the 3 year cover. Very very important. Skip on the config if you have budget issues but get the cover.


----------



## kishor_s (Jan 21, 2011)

@ssk Heyy is d cover
realy imp hav u experienced it
plz tell me
do dell laptops dont last for years

@ssk Heyy is d cover
realy imp hav u experienced it
plz tell me
do dell laptops dont last for years

but i havnt heard of any problem
wat so ever with xps 15


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2011)

kishor_s said:


> @ssk Heyy is d cover
> realy imp hav u experienced it
> plz tell me
> do dell laptops dont last for years
> ...



I have seen a lot of issues with any company's laptop(discrete graphics one)
so i was warning you..
but u can still go for a graphics card and u might not have issues


----------



## Akshay (Jan 22, 2011)

Be careful while selecting vaios. They will burn ur lap.. check the exhaust on the left side of the vaio laptop when u go to a showroom. C if u r comfortable with such heating


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2011)

Like I said earlier, at 55k budget, I would pick Dell XPS with the newer LED backlit display. Period!


----------



## Ron (Jan 22, 2011)

Akshay said:


> Be careful while selecting vaios. They will burn ur lap.. check the exhaust on the left side of the vaio laptop when u go to a showroom. C if u r comfortable with such heating



huh?? Does viao lappy gets easily heat?? Does it have heating problem?? How  is it battery life?? 
If sony has so many problems then why people are so crazy in buying that brand



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Just one suggestion. Whatever you buy , for longevity you should skip the graphics card and make sure you get the 3 year cover. Very very important. Skip on the config if you have budget issues but get the cover.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> i dun think sony provides full cover warranty


----------



## Akshay (Jan 22, 2011)

I am facing heating problem and I even checked the new ones at Croma today. The left side runs quite hot compared to lenovo, dell and HP. Some of my friends also have the same problem.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2011)

Akshay said:


> I am facing heating problem and I even checked the new ones at Croma today. The left side runs quite hot compared to lenovo, dell and HP. Some of my friends also have the same problem.



it's better to start using laptop cooler. and which Vaio are you using?


----------



## Ron (Jan 23, 2011)

I need a laptop review for the same


----------



## Akshay (Jan 24, 2011)

desiibond said:


> it's better to start using laptop cooler. and which Vaio are you using?



Sony Vaio VPCEB16FG.. Already using belkin cooling pad... Figured out that lowering resolution helps a little bit (1920 to 1600)


----------



## huai0592 (May 18, 2011)

I only like iphones
Now you can afford to it.
The price is low enough.

Windows 7 Home Premium
Windows 7 Professional


----------

